# Ovulation Test Kit



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All

Does anyone use the ovulation sticks, clear blue.

Just curious it says on the box will indicate your two most fertile days but would it be more likely to be fertile on the 1st day or 2nd?

my DH has said hes had enough of TTC because we've been trying for so long and its not working and the sec is now so unromantic and more of a chore. I feel this to but get on with it anyway.

Just thinking if its more fertile on day 1 then I can say we will just do it on that day and not day to.

I think I'm clutching at straws here just doing everything possible to help conceive.

Also taking metformin


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

First of all, how long have you been trying, and do you have PCOS? I ask because some women with PCOS are prescribed metformin to help them ovulate. If so, OPK's typically will not work for you. Non PCOS women will ovulate 12-48 hours after they get a smiley face, but women with PCOS will get a smiley and may not ovulate at all, or will ovulate a week or more after the test turns positive, or it may be positive all the time no matter where in her cycle she is (as in my case).

So to answer your question, if you decide to use these with PCOS, do not rely to heavily on them to time sex. Keep having sex every three days the entire cycle and you should cover your fertile window even if you cannot identify when you ovulate with OPK's.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have PCOS and I have found clear blue digital has worked for me. The trouble with PCOS is it can be exhausting as if you have really long cycles you are testing for weeks on end, and ideally you should test morning and night as the LH surge can be so short you can miss it. But as SomedayMommy said, opks only pick up a surge, which can happen without ovulation (this has  happened to me and will happen occcassionally with most women). 

I find that after picking up the LH surge I ovulate the next day. I would have sex both days you have the solid smiley face. If your husband will only do it once then the day of ovulation is the most fertile so do it on the second day of the solid face.

X


----------

